# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Question] Pool Solar Heating

## Tinfontastic

Hi everyone,

I have a pool with solar heating, new pool, I have installed 5 solar panels, the ones with the small pipes,
I do not get an increase is temperature, I know its still winter, but we had a few warm days, and still no change in temperature, it stays around 14deg.
My pump is about 10m from my panels
The pool is about 2m from the pump.
Is the panels to close to the pool?
What is the optimal length for the pipes from the pump to panels.
I have a 0.75kw pump
5x 1,2x3m panels with 50mm pipes.
Please can someone give me advice?

----------


## Tinfontastic

My pool is a 6x3 dark pool, The panes get sun all day long.

----------


## Justloadit

Do you feel warm water when you place your hand in front of the heated side return outlet in the pool when it is running?
If you do not feel a difference of a couple of degrees to the pool water, then there may be a piping connection issue, or the amount of heating surface area may be insufficient, or the flow rate is too high so that the water has insufficient time to heat up while flowing into the pipes.
You can do a rough calculation, with the winter solstice, you should get an average of 400W per square meter per hour, (taking into consideration the efficiency of heating the pipes) multiply that with the area of your heated surface, and you will get a rough idea of Kwatts of heating energy.

Energy required to heat a volume of water
Volume in litres x 4  x temperature rise in degrees centigrade / 3412

(4 being a factor and 3412 being a given constant)

See here How to calculate the kW required to heat a volume of water in a particular time.

----------


## Trevil

Good afternoon, can you suggest a company that can make such pools? How much does this pleasure cost?

----------

